# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Bulk Order  The Gardneri Album (CD)

## gweesm1

Hi all,

I will be coordinating the bulk order for *The Gardneri Album by Tony Terceira
and Charlie Nunziata. (CD)*

Extracted from Tonys Website
_The Gardneri Album is a 44 page electronic book about the Fundulopanchax (Paraphyosemion) gardneri group of killifishes. It includes both historic and recent photographs, annotations and location maps.

There are 26 photographs by Tony, some dating back to 1974, 13 location maps, a linked Table of Contents and Index, and a thumbnail display. The photos constitute a time capsule by which current stocks can be compared to those from decades ago, providing a unique perspective into the history of gardneri in the American hobby._

If not mistaken the CD is priced at US$11.95. We will have to find out how many of us will be interested before Tony could work out the cost of shipping and handling.

Loh had email me a PDF file (from Tony) about the CD, the file is about 1mb. Please send me a private email at [email protected] if you are interested in viewing the PDF file.

regards,

----------


## RonWill

Sia Meng, count me in for one CD. Too bad the book is out of print and no longer available, I'd love to have one of that too.

For the PDF file, why don't you upload it to a online server and for those who enquired, you only need to respond with a URL instead of resending the whole 1Mb file again. Zap me one.

Tony, if you're reading this, have you considered publishing an electronic edition of your book? It'll allow your knowledge and experience to reach further shores.... just a thought.

----------


## CM Media

Wow! Finally someone is taking the lead to compile the order. It's a very informative CD indeed.

----------


## timebomb

Sia Meng,

Thanks for helping to round up the orders. You can put my name down as one of those interested. Maybe if there are enough orders, Tony will throw in some free Simp constainciae eggs as a special bonus :wink: He gives a free pair to anyone who joins the AKA.

Loh K L

----------


## kennedy_ng

Hi Sai Meng, I would like to be included in the list of names.

----------


## gweesm1

Hi Ronnie,

I tried that earlier but I have no idea why it isnt working. Anyway try clicking I had sent it to Au to do some conversion for me, it got block by his server saying that the file contain virus.

I was hopping that Loh can host the file.

Please note that the closing date is 17 Dec 2003

This is order compiled from the previous thread

1.	Loh KL
2.	Ronnie Lee
3.	Lu RongSheng (please confirm if you are still interested, BTW anyone know him?)
*New Order*
4.	Gwee Sia Meng
5.	Nonoil (I will re-direct the CD to Thailand)
6.	Kennedy Ng

regards

----------


## darrenlum

Hi Sia Meng,

Pls order one CD for me as well. Thanks!


Cheers!
Darren Lum

----------


## jkillis

Sia Meng, can I order too? I know I am kinda far away... I dun mind paying the postal from Singapore to Penang.

----------


## gweesm1

Latest list

1. Loh KL
2. Ronnie Lee
3. Lu RongSheng (please confirm if you are still interested)
4. Gwee Sia Meng
5. Nonoil (I will re-direct the CD to Thailand)
6. Kennedy Ng
7. Darren Lum
8. Jennifer

regards,

----------


## PohSan

Hi Sia Meng, count me in for the CD also. Thank

----------


## R^13^S

Sorry for the late response Sia Meng, I am interested in the CD, please count me in. Thanks.

----------


## benny

Hi Sia Meng,

Please count me in for 1 CD too.

Thanks!

Cheers,

----------


## gweesm1

Latest list

1. Loh KL
2. Ronnie Lee
3. Lu RongSheng 
4. Gwee Sia Meng
5. Nonoil (I will re-direct the CD to Thailand)
6. Kennedy Ng
7. Darren Lum
8. Jennifer (I will re-direct the CD to Penang)
9. Poh San
10. Benny (Anyone here know him?)

----------


## timebomb

Sia Meng,

I can vouch for RongSheng and Benny. Both of them have been to my house and I'm quite sure they will pay up when the CD arrives.

Guys, I asked Sia Meng to take charge of rounding up orders which would mean he has to pay on your behalf first. So it's perfectly normal for him to be more careful if he has never met you before. In fact, I was the one who reminded Sia Meng that should a complete stranger says he wants to buy the CD too, we have to ask someone to vouch for him before we will proceed with his order.

Loh K L

----------


## benny

Hi Mr. Loh,

Thanks for vouching for me.

However I think you may have got the wrong benny as I have yet to have the opportunity to visit your killifish kingdom. So far, within this forum, I've only met with Ronnie, Turaco, Yorky, DECKS, stormhawk and francis.

In any case, I'll be more than happy to prepay. Sia Meng, either PM me your address and I'll send the money there or alternatively, give me your POSB/DBS account number and I'll transfer the money to you first.

I do appreciate you guys taking the order for the CD (especially from strangers) and understand perfectly why credibility needs to be established. 

Cheers,

----------


## gweesm1

HI all,

Dont worry about paying me now Benny, I prefer to collect from you guys when the CD arrives. As long as someone in the forum knows you, I am ok with it.

Anyway this is the confirm list:-

1. Loh KL
2. Ronnie Lee
3. Lu RongSheng
4. Gwee Sia Meng
5. Nonoil (I will re-direct the CD to Thailand)
6. Kennedy Ng
7. Darren Lum
8. Jennifer (I will re-direct the CD to Penang)
9. Poh San
10. Benny

It is still not too late to order, the closing date is 17 Dec 2003, so hurry guys!!

Regards,

----------


## timebomb

> However I think you may have got the wrong benny as I have yet to have the opportunity to visit your killifish kingdom.


Oh, I'm so sorry. I got you mixed up with the other Ben who's known as subzero on this forum. 

Anyway, welcome to the forum, Benny. I've seen some of the pictures you posted on AQ and I know you are very good with taking fish pictures. I'm also aware you are organising some sort of aquarium photography workshop. Maybe you should let the guys here know more about this as I'm sure quite a few would like to attend.

Loh K L

----------


## gweesm1

Hi all,

I will be compiling the order tomorrow morning and send it to Tony. Please Hurry!! This is the updated list.

1. Loh KL 
2. Ronnie Lee 
3. Lu RongSheng 
4. Gwee Sia Meng 
5. Nonoil (I will re-direct the CD to Thailand) 
6. Kennedy Ng 
7. Darren Lum 
8. Jennifer (I will re-direct the CD to Penang) 
9. Poh San 
10. Benny

Regards,

----------


## gweesm1

Order closed

Final list as shown in the previous post.

Regards,

----------


## gweesm1

Hi all,

Good new!! Tony had sent out the CDs already! It will be reaching here in 4~6 days time. I will try to arrange a day to meet up for the distribution of the CD.

I will wait for my credit card bill to work on the exchange rate

Regards,

----------


## timebomb

> I will try to arrange a day to meet up for the distribution of the CD.


Sia Meng,

A good way to distribute the CDs to the guys who ordered them would be to leave them with Karin Leow. Karin can collect the money on your behalf after you let her know how much is each CD. I'm sure Karin wouldn't mind doing this for us.

As for the one that Oil ordered, I can bring it to him if the CD arrives before Christmas. 

Loh K L

----------


## gweesm1

Hi all,

I have received the CDs on the 2nd Jan 04. The total cost of 1 CD including Shipping and handling is S$19.25 (US$11.00).

I am thinking of mailing out the CDs to all of you except for Loh and Ronnie. The estimate cost of mailing + pad envelope is about S$2.00 (just an estimate).

Please let me know the arrangement you will prefer. By mail or collection at my place (Hougang). Drop me an email at [email protected]. Please do not make request such as meet you at this and that MRT station.

For local please transfer the $$ to my POSB account 121-61677-7

Jennifer please email me your address.
Oil, I will pass it to you when I go up to Thailand in 2 weeks time.

Regards,

----------


## RonWill

> I am thinking of mailing out the CDs to all of you except for Loh and Ronnie. The estimate cost of mailing + pad envelope is about S$2.00 (just an estimate).
> 
> Please let me know the arrangement you will prefer. By mail or collection at my place (Hougang). Drop me an email at [email protected]. Please do not make request such as meet you at this and that MRT station.


Sia Meng, I think you've done enough 'homework' and may I humbly suggest that the CDs be sent via post. An additional $2 is about right.

So for those who're in the list, be nice and zap it ASAP, so that Sia Meng needs to visit the Post Office *once*.




> *For local please transfer the $$ to my POSB account 121-61677-7*


In order to expedite the transfer, please specify whether it's a Savings or Current account. Computers are quite 'smart' these days but they're still terrible in 'guessing'.

I'll pick mine up at your place, pass you the Silver Nitrate and do some 'shopping' in your tanks!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## gweesm1

> In order to expedite the transfer, please specify whether it's a Savings or Current account. Computers are quite 'smart' these days but they're still terrible in 'guessing'.


It is a savings account.




> I'll pick mine up at your place, pass you the Silver Nitrate and do some 'shopping' in your tanks!


Sure!! But you are going to be disappointed. I cleared quite a number of tanks before I went back to Malaysia. I have about 15~20 empty tanks now!! Hope to stock up again when I return from Thailand.

Regards,

----------


## NongOil

> Oil, I will pass it to you when I go up to Thailand in 2 weeks time.


Thanks Gwee, Let me know as soon as you know the exact date and flight. I will manage to see you at the Airport. Hope you have the ticket already  :Smile:

----------


## gweesm1

Hi all 

Does anyone know RongSheng? He hasnt contacted me yet.




> Thanks Gwee, Let me know as soon as you know the exact date and flight. I will manage to see you at the Airport. Hope you have the ticket already


Unfortunately no, I am still on waiting list. If I do not the ticket by 19th Jan, I might change destination then I will have to mail to you. :Sad:

----------


## timebomb

> Does anyone know RongSheng? He hasnt contacted me yet.


Sia Meng,

If RongSheng defaults on his payment, I would pay on his behalf. I believe, however, that he wouldn't. He's probably busy or something. 

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> If RongSheng defaults on his payment, I would pay on his behalf. I believe, however, that he wouldn't. He's probably busy or something.


Kwek Leong, I've contacted Rong Sheng and he's busy with exam preparations. Have collected the CD on his behalf since he's staying in the West area.

As I understood it, Rong Sheng will be i-banking* the funds to Sia Meng's Savings account.

* For those who haven't signed up for such services and is clueless, i-banking means Internet Banking.

----------


## R^13^S

I am sorry for the inconvenient caused as I am quite busy this few days so I am not that active in the forum.  :Crying:  But I still got keep myself updated on the posts going on in the forum.




> Kwek Leong, I've contacted Rong Sheng and he's busy with exam preparations.


Ronnie, thanks for collecting the disc on my behalf. Actually I am currently studying in the morning and working overnight during night time (due to the coming of Chinese New Year). Sorry for the misunderstanding that you thought I am preparing for my exams. I think I did not explain myself clearly to you. I will try to arrange a time to meet up with you this Saturday after 1600 hours for the disc.  :Smile:  




> If RongSheng defaults on his payment, I would pay on his behalf. I believe, however, that he wouldn't. He's probably busy or something.


Mr Loh, thanks for your trust in me.  :Smile:  


SiaMeng, I had transferred the money ($19.50) to your bank account yesterday(8/1/04) at 2300 hours. Please let me if you had received the money. Sorry to keep you waiting for the transaction.  :Sad:

----------


## gweesm1

Hi RS,

Dont worry about it, as there are 2 people on the waiting list. I though if you are not taking it, I will sell the CD to either one instead.

Loh I will try to drop by your place next Monday after work to pass the CD to you. I wouldnt be around this weekend.

Regards,

----------


## benny

Hi Sia Meng,

I've transfered the money (S$21.25) into your bank account and e-mailed my home address to you. If for some reason you did not receive my e-mail, please let me know.

Thanks!

Cheers,

----------

